# Roof Tile Jig?



## missingdigitworkshop (Nov 1, 2009)

I am making a mailbox to look like a house. I want to make the roof look like it has rows of shingles but can not quite get it. The roof is 3/4×12 x 8.

Does anyone hav


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

you could try carving it out of the a solid piece, but it might be easier to make a bunch of tiny little wood shake style singles and the put them on as if its a real roof. I did a couple doll houses like that and it was a lot of work, but came out great


----------

